# Lefty Shears



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm looking around for new shears. Being left handed the world is against me  and there aren't a lot of choices.
I currently have Geib Gator 8.5" (I think) shears and thinners and a shorter no-name brand shear for working around the paws and nails. They're just ok. 
A month or two ago I sent the Geib shear to Whitmans to be sharpened and they just don't cut very nice. Especially the bottom of the ear flap where I want a nice clean cut.

The shorter no-name brand shear I had sharpened to a point so I could get under the fur and go around the nail better. They just aren't very good.

So I want a better long and short shear. I keep seeing the brand *Heritage Stiletto*. *Does anybody have experience with this brand?* Left or right handed.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I use Dubl Ducks Mercedes shears for ears - not left handers, but I know they sharpen up nice without ruining the shears.

I'm left handed, but literally only use my left hand for eating and writing. 

And you can tell I don't cut with my left hand, because I'm not finding left handed shears with the brand. Hmmm!

If Whitmans recommends Heritage - I think you're pretty safe getting them. I know they sell the brand....


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’ve never heard of the brand you’re asking about, but I know that Kenchii makes lefty shears and that they sharpen up well via Whitman’s. A friend of mine basically only uses Whitman’s for sharpening and I know she has several pairs of Kenchii shears. They have a few different product lines to choose from so as not to break the budget.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for suggestions. More options for me to look at.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sadly we are often discriminated against as only 15 percent of us are lefty. It was tough finding a left handed desk in school...


----------

